# TTOC Membership



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

I haven't joined as yet, but have been looking at the events. They don't seem to happen very often, but when they do I can imagine it's awesome!!!! Why are there not more events?

I was wondering if any members (especially in the North east) can tell me what they think of the club and what they get from it.

Are there many girl members or is a a male dominated club?

I'm also scared my TT won't look as pretty as the ones all shiny and with mods.......................I just have plain old Roxanne, as she was put onto this earth...................but I'm open to tips and advice (no pink fluffies though...)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

There are local meets and the Scottish rabble aren't too far away as well. There are plenty of female owners and wags and don't be put off not all the cars are as clean as Yellows.


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> There are local meets and the Scottish rabble aren't too far away as well. There are plenty of female owners and wags and don't be put off not all the cars are as clean as Yellows.


Well wallsengmag......u seems to approve at last of this mackem lady XX. I'm not sure if I'm a WAG or not..The car is in my name but I know my place................in the kitchen. I only drive when I'm allowed..haha!!

How often are the local meets?


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

Sexy TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > There are local meets and the Scottish rabble aren't too far away as well. There are plenty of female owners and wags and don't be put off not all the cars are as clean as Yellows.
> ...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Whenever Andy organises them, you've just missed a trip to Whitby.


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

Think I might join then. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

hi, its well worth joining the club, just been to my first meet and had a great time. everybody is very friendly ,looking forward to the next meet already. so get joined up. 8)


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

malstt said:


> hi, its well worth joining the club, just been to my first meet and had a great time. everybody is very friendly ,looking forward to the next meet already. so get joined up. 8)


Where are u from????


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

im from ashington,about twenty minutes north of newcastle


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

malstt said:


> im from ashington,about twenty minutes north of newcastle


So you are a member then?


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

Sexy TT said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > im from ashington,about twenty minutes north of newcastle
> ...


OOps silly question, u said u were..Sorry


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:roll:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: That was a good read.

ta ta


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> :roll:


Go on...say summit nice..to a mackem lass....go on, u know u wanna X


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

TTCool said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: That was a good read.
> 
> ta ta


erm................explain....................


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

[smiley=book2.gif] so, are you going to join ? Im sure makems are allowed, better check with walsendmag though. 8)


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

malstt said:


> :lol:


Yes, I'm gonna join!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Watch out, here I come...............


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

oooh, a bit scared now


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Here you go then how about this meeting ?
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=120451


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Here you go then how about this meeting ?
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=120451


If it is 10 August, I'm in Cork that weekend! Typical, but will look out to see if dates change.....Thanks


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

malstt said:


> oooh, a bit scared now


Be affraid, be V E R Y affraid!!!!!


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

sings..."I did it, I really did it"...Im now a member of TTOC!!!!!!

Bring it ON!


----------



## membatmaz (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey,

Do you have any events in the south east??? Im from teh dartford area??


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

membatmaz said:


> Hey,
> 
> Do you have any events in the south east??? Im from teh dartford area??


Have a look here:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=120117

Nick


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

Im a little worried about my 1st meet..................................................is everyone friendly or will I be stared at? Will they ridicule Rpoxanne cos shes as God made her with no mods?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sexy TT said:


> Im a little worried about my 1st meet..................................................is everyone friendly or will I be stared at? Will they ridicule Rpoxanne cos shes as God made her with no mods?


In a red and white shirt I'll give you one guess :lol: My car isn't modded don't worry


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Sexy TT said:
> 
> 
> > Im a little worried about my 1st meet..................................................is everyone friendly or will I be stared at? Will they ridicule Rpoxanne cos shes as God made her with no mods?
> ...


Did u say you would GIVE ME ONE??????


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sexy TT said:


> In a red and white shirt I'll give you one guess :lol: My car isn't modded don't worry


Did u say you would GIVE ME ONE??????[/quote]
Errrr [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] no


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Sexy TT said:
> 
> 
> > In a red and white shirt I'll give you one guess :lol: My car isn't modded don't worry
> ...


Errrr [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] no[/quote]

Opps sorry I mis read *slaps myself for foolishness*..U sdaid "Give me one guess".......I am best way down a bottle of Moet! Perdone.........lo siento...............


----------

